# what is this!????



## patrick (Feb 23, 2011)

I really like it and want to bid but have no idea what it is. Has anyone ever seen one of these? http://cgi.ebay.com/Motorized-Bicycle-motor-Older-unit-Made-USA-/170606897851?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b8f6aabb


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2011)

...I'll bite... where's the part that drives the bike??


----------



## bairdco (Feb 24, 2011)

that is the infamous AMF roadmaster moped engine, circa 1978-80ish. it's 1HP, rear wheel friction drive capable of mind-boggling speeds of 15-20mph. arguably the worst moped ever made.

google it...


----------

